
Cell Segmentation with U-Net and Others - onidaito
https://benjamin.computer/posts/2019-12-20-Turing-DSG.html
======
enricozb
Deepcell[1] is a framework I worked on for a bit during my undergrad. It can
do cell segmentation & tracking for different imaging types.

[1]: [https://github.com/vanvalenlab/deepcell-
tf/blob/master/READM...](https://github.com/vanvalenlab/deepcell-
tf/blob/master/README.md)

------
apl
For this particular problem, Mask R-CNN would have been the way to go -- it
spits out instances as opposed to just deciding, for each pixel, to which
class it belongs. Or an SSD (if we don't care about the mask at all).

------
acollins1331
U-net is great and there are plenty of different versions of it for a variety
of problems that have yet to be discovered!

